# General > General Chat >  I've been gone for awhile 😁

## Beo

Well I've been gone for a bit but I'm back, I'll be on here from time to time, mostly lurking and reading. Hello to all the new people.
Of course I have a question... Lol.
   Is there a way to recover blog posts I deleted? 
Hey Crash! What's up bro, how have you been?
SARGE!!!! What's up man, how are you?
Rick, what's up "Twinkie" how are you?
I hope everyone has been doing good.

----------


## Solar Geek

Beo,  you may not remember me but I'm sorry to tell you that Sarge has died.  He died 10/9/2015.  If the search button is correct, you haven't been on here since 2013?  So very many things have changed and I'm sure the older members like Crash and Rick or Benesse or Kyrat will update you.  If you search, there are threads on Sarge.  I am doing this from my phone and so cannot locate them.  We all miss his sense of humor and sarcasm.

----------


## crashdive123

Welcome back Beo.

----------


## Beo

Hey Crash, damn I didn't know Sarge passed 😧 wow.

----------


## Rick

Great to see you back! You have 13 pages of blogs. If you've deleted some then they are gone. No way to get those back. Welcome home....again.

----------


## 1stimestar

Welcome back.  Whatcha been up to?

----------


## DOGMAN

Must be something in the air calling old members back.  Hi All

----------


## Rick

Holy Carp! I guess. Well good see you back too!

----------


## crashdive123

Hey Dogman - good to see you back too.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Hmmm....looks like canine days, and it's not even summer.

----------


## Rick

Two dog night?

----------


## Beo

Lol, hi everyone. I've just been working like dog 6 days a week, doing some historical trekking when I get a chance.
Spending time with my family.

----------


## Beo

Ok, thanks Rick

----------


## 1stimestar

Wow welcome back Dogman.  Long time no see.

Beo, I would love to hear more about any historical treks you have been working on.

----------


## BENESSE

Welcome back, both of you, glad you weren't lost forever. Those skills do come in handy, don't they?

----------

